# CLog and Auto ISO, together at last on the R5



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 11, 2020)

Has anyone else noticed that you can now run auto ISO with CLog enabled on the R5? That's a nice surprise coming from the EOS R. I kind of thought that maybe the washed out colors of CLog caused some kind of problem with metering and auto ISO, and I wasn't sure we'd ever get to use them together.

Also honestly I don't want to hear the arguments that the "real" cinema people don't use auto ISO. It's great for filming in changing and unpredictable environments.


----------



## Joules (Aug 11, 2020)

'real' cinema people don't shoot with an R5 anyway... They just bitch about it non-stop  

It's a post that leaves little to add, but I appreciate sharing some hidden details and information such as this very much.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 11, 2020)

Joules said:


> 'real' cinema people don't shoot with an R5 anyway... They just bitch about it non-stop
> 
> It's a post that leaves little to add, but I appreciate sharing some hidden details and information such as this very much.



In many cases, I'm not so sure they're real cinema people.

Since you put 'real' in quotes I wouldn't be surprised if you agree with me.


----------



## Joules (Aug 11, 2020)

SteveC said:


> In many cases, I'm not so sure they're real cinema people.
> 
> Since you put 'real' in quotes I wouldn't be surprised if you agree with me.


Yes, I do.

I am well aware that there are legitimate reasons to be disappointed in Canon's recent product launches and especially the way the communcation around them, though.

But this is also the internet, and it knows no boundaries when it comes to outrage and general sillyness. Some of the recent discussions on this site have been great reminders for that. Having a little laugh about it seems to be the best one can do at this point.

Returning to actually helpful and productive topics - On the subject of auto, is it possible to set ISO to auto when an external flash unit is attached to the camera? On my cameras, doing that results in the ISO being effectively set to 400. What I would like to be able to do occasionally is have the camera just meter the scene as it usually does, and use a little bit of fill flash without affecting the other exposure settings. It may well be that despite looking I just haven't found the option that allows this - or it is just an arbitrary software limitation. If it is the latter, I am curious if the new RF generation still shows this behavior. That's really just a curiosity though, don't worry if you don't share it or nobody has the time to test it


----------



## SteveC (Aug 12, 2020)

Joules said:


> Returning to actually helpful and productive topics - On the subject of auto, is it possible to set ISO to auto when an external flash unit is attached to the camera? On my cameras, doing that results in the ISO being effectively set to 400. What I would like to be able to do occasionally is have the camera just meter the scene as it usually does, and use a little bit of fill flash without affecting the other exposure settings. It may well be that despite looking I just haven't found the option that allows this - or it is just an arbitrary software limitation. If it is the latter, I am curious if the new RF generation still shows this behavior. That's really just a curiosity though, don't worry if you don't share it or nobody has the time to test it



I've never in my life used an external flash. (Anyone reading this, when you recover from the shock of reading that, please read Joule's question.)

Hopefully someone else will read your question, buried as it was under a different topic, and will be able to answer.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 12, 2020)

Joules said:


> Returning to actually helpful and productive topics - On the subject of auto, is it possible to set ISO to auto when an external flash unit is attached to the camera? On my cameras, doing that results in the ISO being effectively set to 400. What I would like to be able to do occasionally is have the camera just meter the scene as it usually does, and use a little bit of fill flash without affecting the other exposure settings. It may well be that despite looking I just haven't found the option that allows this - or it is just an arbitrary software limitation. If it is the latter, I am curious if the new RF generation still shows this behavior. That's really just a curiosity though, don't worry if you don't share it or nobody has the time to test it


Sorry but I don't use flashes. The one that I do have I found abandoned somewhere for free, and it's so crappy that even if I figured out what batteries it takes, I'm not sure the camera would recognize it.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 12, 2020)

Joules said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> I am well aware that there are legitimate reasons to be disappointed in Canon's recent product launches and especially the way the communcation around them, though.
> 
> ...



with 5D4: Auto ISO settings with an external flash attached will result in ISO 400 settings by default.. that's to conserve flash power. in the AV mode, Camera will use flash as a fill by default (ETTL II).
as a side note: with R5 dual gain sensor, ISO 400 settings for flash makes perfect sense. you save on power flash and ensure that the noise levels are as low as at ISO 100.


----------

